# G.Loomis "FR 1388/9-3" GLX Two-Handed Rod****SwitchRod?????



## CanonGL1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Would the G.Loomis "FR 1388/9-3" GLX Two-Handed Rod be a true Switch Rod?

And why?

If so I would truly appreciate any help in purchasing the proper lines, heads & leaders to allow me to cover various types of conditions.

I would like to use the rod as a Switch Rod and be able to learn the type of casts associated, ie...The Snap-T, Traditional Spey, Scandinavian (Scandi) and Skagit (Pacific Northwest) styles of fly casting.

Is this a pipe dream?
Is this doable? 
Is this going to be a tough task to learn with this Rod?
?????????????

So many questions!!!

I've been using this Rod as an overhead casting Steelhead Rod, with a WF-8 line for nymphing and dry fly, with a Teeny sink tip for streamer and nymphing & with a running line for 
PM Chuck & Duck nymphing.

It has been an awesome Rod for a dozen years, my favorite Steehead Rod of all time by far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I would just love it if this turned out to be a Switch Rod Gem!!!


Thank you anyone for any help you can give me!

May the waters always move you~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Jeffo


Jeffo


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

this is what i found on it...

G. Loomis GLX 11'6" 8 or 9 (standard WF line) wt. Fly Rod
Model FR1388/9-3


This is chief rod designer Steve Rajeff's favorite steelhead rod. We categorize it as a two-hander, but it's really a very long one-handed rod with an extended fighting butt. The extra handle length allows you the option of fishing it in a conventional one-handed manner, or, when the situation dictates, with two hands. Because of this unique ability, it's designed to be fished with a standard 8 or 9-weight line (not a Spey line as with most of our two-handers). It's an outstanding light steelhead rod for open river fishing and it provides incredible line control and distance. GLX graphite makes it unbelievably light-about the weight of most 10' #8sso it can be cast one-handed all day long with very little fatigue. 



by the way this is the wrong part of the forum to post this it one down on the main page lol's


----------



## CanonGL1 (Sep 10, 2012)

So Swamprat, maybe instead of "laughing out loud" at a NEWBY mistake, helping a new comer with proper information on what category this post actually belongs in and how to move it there without breaking the forum rules by doubling up on the same post, might be a better way to create civil dialogue.

I saw the information you posted, I also saw posts where the rod was called a Switch rod. I was actually looking for some advanced user opinions not the regurgitation of the advertisement.

Thanks for the help though!


Jeffo


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

I have been using this rod since it came out.

It will switch cast well with a 9wt Steelhead Taper. I use and teach if you master the snap t (or circle cast) and a double spey, you can approach almost all fishing conditions. A 9wt steelhead taper will get you here and allow you to comfortably cast overhead as well. I would think a 10 would work as well.


If I am out to strictly two hand with tips I go a 28-30' 475-550gr Skagit head. It will pick up and move a large tip no problem and give you a good anchor point. This will permit you to utilize any of the common 2 hand casts and Skagit style. You can pick up an overhead and let it rip on occasion, but false casting or overhead casting as a primary cast would be challenging. A belgian style overhead cast is doable if you are not using tips, but you are throwing a heavily shotted indi rig.

I am not experienced enough with Scandi heads and casting to comment


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

CanonGL1 said:


> So Swamprat, maybe instead of "laughing out loud" at a NEWBY mistake, helping a new comer with proper information on what category this post actually belongs in and how to move it there without breaking the forum rules by doubling up on the same post, might be a better way to create civil dialogue.
> 
> I saw the information you posted, I also saw posts where the rod was called a Switch rod. I was actually looking for some advanced user opinions not the regurgitation of the advertisement.
> 
> ...


He actually was helping you. Then he informed you of where you may be better off posting your question with a little "lol". Type comes off stronger than normal speech. 

Sounds to me like the advertisement explains it pretty well. I'd try it if I owned it. Then again if I wanted a true switch I would just buy a different rod.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

When you look at the ad, you have to keep in mind it is designed and tested by a guy who can throw the full line plus 100 feet of backing in 2 false casts.
The rod description was developed at least 12 years ago. The rod was around and out of production when the switch rod/ 2 hand bug ramped up here in the GL region.
Lastly, as in most similar situations, this rod was developed and marketed around the assumption that all steelheading takes place on the west coast. For 30 years we have been taking west coast gear and adapting what works best for here in the Great Lakes.
Manufacturers have been embracing out fishery much more in the last 10 years or so.

Remember not too long ago when the only way to have a performance noodle rod was to convert a fly or spey blank?


----------



## CanonGL1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you for your help Chromedoggy, that's the type of info I was looking for. 
As switch rods go would you consider the 1388/9 middle of the pack in quality?


Jeffo


----------



## Pour Decisions (Sep 11, 2008)

I will start off by saying I have no experience with this rod at all. 

If you want to be able to do the two handed cast thing then get a line specifically meant for that. There really isn't a wonderline that I have found to do both well (overhead and spey). 

Fishing mainly in MI I prefer scandi shooting head set ups and believe, for the rivers I fish, they are the best line for the job and keep my fly in the "zone" the longest. 

I love and recommend Guideline's DDC Connect, but now that I think about it, for a rod this length I think you would struggle with the 15' ft tips it comes with. You would want to fish 10' poly leaders. 

You should check out Rio's Scandi short versi-tip. This was designed for GL tribs and the guy who helped in the design is probably THE go to guy for Michigan Spey. 

If you really want to get into this style of fishing then hands down no questions asked the best thing you can do is show up to Henning Park, downtown Newaygo, Saturday September 29th at 9am with a crisp $10 or $20 in your pocket for food donation and a 6 pack of cold beer. Talk to the dude with the stellar beard about a line for that there rod. 

http://greatlakesspeyshop.com/Spey Fest 4.html


----------

